# Looking for a club in south or north ga



## tpj070 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am looking for a hunting club that has water on it (swamp, beaver pond, river front, pond) that holds ducks during the season. I deer hunt as well but am mainly looking for a place to duck hunt. Looking for somewhere in south georgia or if in north georgia around franklin or hart counties. If you have a big tract and could lease just rights to swamp I would be interested as well. I will consider all offers so please just shoot me a pm with what you have available.


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (Jun 6, 2012)

Mayday hunting preserve is now excepting 4 new members. We currently have 5000 acres with some still hunting only areas. dog hunting and still hunting members welcome. Family oriented hunting club that has been established for 32 years. Camp house with running water, electric, direct tv, and camper hook ups. Recently started a trapping and nussiance wildlife control program to help better our deer and turkey populations. Great road system with lots of club food plots. 16 members @ $1000.00 a piece. This includes wife and children still attending school. Located in echols lanier and clinch counties in georgia. HUGE swamp with 7 small fishing ponds inside. 400 yard shooting range with shooting house. 18 miles from valdosta. Hwy 129 between statenville and stockton georgia Email for pictures
if any questions about memberships please call or email

Richard McGill (904) 237-6227 Shorty Brown (229) 569-0086_________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## MILTON BRADLEY (Jun 6, 2012)

Mayday hunting preserve is now excepting 4 new members. We currently have 5000 acres with some still hunting only areas. dog hunting and still hunting members welcome. Family oriented hunting club that has been established for 32 years. Camp house with running water, electric, direct tv, and camper hook ups. Recently started a trapping and nussiance wildlife control program to help better our deer and turkey populations. Great road system with lots of club food plots. 16 members @ $1000.00 a piece. This includes wife and children still attending school. Located in echols lanier and clinch counties in georgia. HUGE swamp with 7 small fishing ponds inside. 400 yard shooting range with shooting house. 18 miles from valdosta. Hwy 129 between statenville and stockton georgia Email for pictures
if any questions about memberships please call or email

Richard McGill (904) 237-6227 Shorty Brown (229) 569-0086_________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## rutledgerm (Jun 6, 2012)

Have a Lease in Stewart County.   Between  Lumpkin  &  Benovlance Ga. We have a camp house to stay in all you need to be comfortable. Also have two campsites with full hookups. Dues for the year $1000.00 includes electric and food plots. Call 352-427-4985 for details. Or email me at rutledgerm@hotmail.com


----------



## tpj070 (Jun 7, 2012)

what sort of water do you have on this property?


----------



## westbrook (Jun 15, 2012)

Have club in Washington County. Deer, Hogs, Turkeys, Ducks, & Predators. Campsite with elect. Call 478-552-8811 or 478-232-6250


----------



## Hart Co (Jun 30, 2012)

Hart County...ducks, deer and turkey.  email me at baileysnursery@bellsouth.net if you are still looking


----------



## tpj070 (Aug 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2012)

PM your name and # we may have what your looking for. Thanks Madison,


----------



## tpj070 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ttt still looking


----------



## rdkemp (Sep 23, 2012)

Currently seeking 3 additional QDM hunting members. 1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one track and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams. Quality managed for over a decade! All bordering property is also QDM. Formerly included in Rose Allen Plantation (www.roseallenplantation.com) Many Boone & Crockett mature bucks up to 160 have been sighted on this club. High population of trophy gobblers, as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place and will be available for all members. Planted food plots and 600 lb corn supplementations each week. For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership!

http://vidaliapolicesupply.com/? page_id=171

www.facebook.com/RoseHollowHuntClub


----------



## tpj070 (Sep 23, 2012)

still looking


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 23, 2012)

We still have openings. Property has 3 year round creeks, 2 that are lake fed and other is spring fed. They all have beaver ponds and swamps and they meet together on property like a crows foot and exit property together. Where they meet forms a big swamp. PM if you would like is check us out. Thanks Madison.


----------



## tpj070 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ttt


----------

